# When to breed Nigerian Dwarf?



## Pioneer Chicken (Aug 12, 2010)

How old does a Nigerian Dwarf doe need to be to be bred? Does she need to be at least one year old?  Thank you for your help and any tips!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 12, 2010)

I have read 30 lbs, 40 lbs and 1 year so I will be watching this thread!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 12, 2010)

I have read, and been told by two breeders that for Nigerian Dwarves, it's best to wait until 18 months; sooner, and they have seen health issues with the does.  So I was planning to wait until 18 months.  I'll also be interested to see what others say on this thread.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 13, 2010)

I breed my does to kid after they are a year old.  Just reading on one of my Yahoo lists this morning about this subject, and many Nigi breeders do the same thing.  They want yearling milkers for the shows and felt it was a waste to hold a doe for 18 months before breeding.  Pygmy does, because of their body style, should be bred later to ward off kidding problems, but Nigies have no problems as long as they are not bred TOO early, are of good size, healthy and mature enough to be bred.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2010)

I aim for the first freshening around 15 months.  Each doeling has to be evaluated individually though.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Aug 13, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I aim for the first freshening around 15 months.  Each doeling has to be evaluated individually though.


What does the evaluation involve?


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2010)

Overall size and maturity.  Then, body condition and regularity of cycling.


----------



## mistee (Aug 23, 2010)

I always wait till at least a year but I bought a young doe this year that was bred and kidded before she was a year.... The lady said the buck jumped the fence ( been there,,lol) She was selling her cause she was afraid she would die in kidding...

She kidded a beautiful buck that won first place at the local fair this year... Momma had no problems and kidded all alone and had baby cleaned and nursing when I found them.. She was showing NO signs of getting ready to kid,,lol..

...


----------

